# ** WHATs YOUR NEXT BOW GONNA BE ? **



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

I know, who gives a rats arse about Bow Hunting now that the fishing is picking up?

But I'm thinking of up-grading soon to be ready for the Fall. I was at a range & saw/heard 3 bows that I concentrated on. Thes guys were shooting them side by side, I closed my eyes & listened. It was then I determined that it was gonna be a *'BOW TECH'. HANDS DOWN!*
The bows were a PSE, Matthews & Bow Tech. Long ago I eliminated PSE for other reasons. Now this upgrade I'm gonna make has been going on for 2 years. * YEP 2 YEARS.* I have did a lot af my own talking, tried out 5 different manf., shot em all. NOW I COME ACROSS THIS MOVIE CLIP TO THROW IN MORE CONFUSION ON MY PART??????????? If you watch it, watch it a second time, close you eyes & listen.
This might help those who are thinking of buying a new bow????

Nik,


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I just bought a Martin Jaguar last summer. I love it, and for a 17 year old high school student it was reasonably priced. My next bow will probably a recurve/longbow of some kind.

That video was awesome!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Accesories/set-up has as much to do with the noise factor as the design does. Just wanted to make sure everyone knew that.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Accesories/set-up has as much to do with the noise factor as the design does. Just wanted to make sure everyone knew that.



Exactly. My hoyt is quiter than a friends twin hoyt, but set up a tad different. I have heard good and bad about bowtech, but I have a friend who shoots pro for them and he is leaving them to go with a new company because he won't shoot bowtech anymore. Just a note**** He said they are noisier than any of his other bows.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

You might want to test the new Hoyt Vectrix befor you get a new bow its vary nice.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

i agree i bought a new bow-tech befor last season and love it. its goin to be hard to swith to anoter bow.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

diamond liberty or justice for me....shot both and shot an allegiance and i like the diamonds better. allegiance wasn't bad but i liked the diamonds better. i have a reflex prowler right now i been shooting since 2002. shoots fine--- i just haven't bagged a deer with it yet. as soon as i make my first deer kill with it i'm gonna scoop up some sort of diamond.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

i want a hoyt


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

ROSS Cardiac or 331


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Which ever one fits me best and feels good. O wait I've already got it Mathews LX.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

My next bow will be a Ross 334, or a BowTech Commander. For now though I'm shooting an '05 Old Glory and an '06 Allegiance and they get the job done just fine!!%


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

My next one is now finished and ready to go!!Custom takedown by Avrock Archery, 55-60 lb draw, nice wood and some darn nice workmanship! Shoots fast and flat!!quick for me!! Now,:! just hope I see a big one!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I just ordered my new bow and will be at the shop in 10-14 days. Bowtech Equalizer, 50lb drawweight, 25" drawlength. Looks kinda like this:


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Doe SO this is the reason for selling the crossbow


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

BTW I just picked up a Hoyt (1st for me) to go along with my PSE recurve, Now I'm looking for a Bear take down.!%


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> Doe SO this is the reason for selling the crossbow


Uh-huh Gotta give something to get something at times! What model Hoyt did you get?


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I think I will get a PSE. I have been hunting with a Bear whitetail for the last two years an that thing is a beast.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Sold my Switchback and am goin Bowtech...I've got a Bowtech Guardian on the way. Couldn't really make my mind up tween the Guardian or the Allegiance so I flipped a coin...lol....There are a bunch of great bow to chose from now...


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

i just got a bow for xmas this is going to be my first deer bow season and i hope it is a good on i got a storm f-26 with viper sights and a fire ball relase that was $100 i paid $150


----------



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

parker ultralite 31


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Looking to go back to a recurve,started out that way and did beter then with the crossbow or the compound. Any suggestions on one? Still have my old one but it's not something I want to use any more.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I just got a Bowtech Tribute in June. It is by far the best bow I have ever shot. I absoutely love it!!!

CG


----------



## chrisnme (May 8, 2007)

If you haven't tried the Pearson Z34. Do yourself a favor and try one. These are shooters.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I've had my Hoyt Magna Tech with XT2000 limbs and Versa Cam for about 5 seasons now. It shoots near 300fps and I've killed 10+ deer with it. If it continues to perform for me like it has, I feel no need for change right now! These bow prices are certainly getting out of hand anymore....On average, for a decent bow the cost is roughly $600 for a bare bow!! Come to think of it, mine has got to break before I go buy a new one!! Good Luck This Season To All!!

These days, you can purchase a nice slug gun for about half the cost of a complete, new bow set up. Something wrong with that picture...


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

I own a Hoyt magnum, with the cam 1/2. Had it for a about 3 seasons now, Great Bow! Shoots Well, really well. I Wont be changin for awhile...NO need too!!


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

If your pulse is pounding, it's a DRENALIN, the new 'SlimLimb' bow from Mathews! DRENALIN's next-generation SE3 composite 'SlimLimbs' are thinner, lighter and tougher.

Thinner - The SE3 Composite Limbs on the Drenalin measure just 1 1/8' wide.
Tougher - The SE3 Composite Limbs are tough. In fact, cycling tests prove SlimLimbs last over twice as long as typical lifetime-guaranteed limbs.
Lighter - The Drenalin weights in at 3.85 lbs.
Faster - 320 fps IBO
Quieter - The Drenalin 
just ordered mine will be in soon now i cant sleep


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Any suggestion for the poor man who likes to hunt. lol What is the best of the lesser priced bows out there? I have an old PSE Nova seems to shoot pretty good. Was loaned to me for this season to see if I will like to bow hunt. I'm sure I will and thinking of what to replace it with next season....


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

carxman17 said:


> Any suggestion for the poor man who likes to hunt. lol What is the best of the lesser priced bows out there? I have an old PSE Nova seems to shoot pretty good. Was loaned to me for this season to see if I will like to bow hunt. I'm sure I will and thinking of what to replace it with next season....


Lots of them-Reflex, Diamond, some of the Parkers, and Fred Bear "The Truth", Bowtech Tomkat, Mission Bows. You don't need to spend 1K to get a solid performing bow with accessories.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

I shoot a relflex and love it, its shoots real well, and wasnt very expensive compared to the hoyts, mathews, and bow tech.


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

man is this thing nice ,smooth draw ,and wisper quiet,:!


----------

